# It's Still here :)



## Andre (May 7, 2002)

Hi All,
It's nice to see that the forum is still alive  after all these years ! Don't recognise tooo many names but there you go . So what has happened to the TTOC since I've been away, how is Russell ?

Best Regards

Andre


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Russell is working at Forge Motorsport and to the best of my knowledge is now TT less. He announced he was running the TTOC down due to time comstraints etc so a group of owners got together to start a new one.

Russell put so much in but it proved too much for one (or two inclusing Mel) to handle. Now there is a commitee and many regional reps etc. Many people still put in a huge amount of work for the benefit of others.

While I'm posting I'd also like to thank Russell for starting the original TTOC and setting the path and also to all those now involved with the new TTOC! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

